# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [Discussion] What profession will you play in GW2?

## Waltzinblack

So, in an effort to get the GW2 discussion going (is anyone actually reading this?) what profession do you plan to play when GW2 is released, and why?

Myself, I will play an elementalist at the start. I like the idea of casting while moving and magic intrigues me and it's fun to play, but I hate the idea of a huge portion of my damage coming from pets or stolen buffs, so I doubt I'll play a necromancer.

----------


## Soulrez

I haven't seen all the professions, but currently, I'm planning to make an Asura Thief.

Asuras are small naturally, so they just seem to make a good Thief/DPS.

----------


## Confucius

Engineer of course

----------


## jumperj101

Thief and/or a necromancer!

----------


## Itazuki

Asura 2h mace Warrior. 
Slappin' them bookahs to the moon

----------


## dominick1233

Probably charr elementalist

----------


## aionic11

I think I'll go with Necromancer

----------


## TehVoyager

My main in GW1 was en Ele. i might look at that. but with all the changes between GW1 and 2 i really dont know. probably whatever had the best farming options.

----------


## conga

I will start out with a ranger, I'm such a pet person ^_^
But I'm not getting into GW2 until it's playable with crossover games..

----------


## fredalbob

Charr Engineer. :3

----------


## Unholyshaman

I've played a Mesmer, Elementalist and Thief so far in the Guild Wara 2 Beta, and I must admit I'm amazed at how versatile and original all the classes are. I'm not sure what class I will be primarily playing once the game is released, but I know that I'm going to be an altoholic and want to try all of them asap.

----------


## lecroche

Ele should my first, always prefer spellers kind, necro look also interesting

----------


## DreamDrifter

Ranger and Guardian I guess ^^

----------


## andywhite

nercromancer owns all

----------


## tanweizhi

nercromancer really good

----------


## jokster123

i love that dude

----------


## jokster123

ownage loving it

----------


## kill123

best is using warrior.!

----------


## LightWave

ill be playing a mesmer,Thief, and Ele

----------


## avihighxing

is thief good too?

----------


## JoseyWales

I'm going for guardian and necro

----------


## 403Forbidden

Norn ranger.

Norn because i love snow and shamanism.
Ranger because i love pets. And range sniping.

----------


## hawkie210

does races really matter? or it is based on your liking?

----------


## Mumulica

war and i cant wait for that game to go live.

----------


## cammey

> does races really matter? or it is based on your liking?


Race makes a huge difference due to the extremelly powerful racial Elite skills....can't decide what race to pick myself yet, but defiantly going Warrior as main class, then an Necro alt  :Smile: 

a few racials in this vid - Yogscast - Guild Wars 2: Human, Norn and Charr Elite Skills - YouTube

----------


## Nirack

Asura Ranger - 1 pet 2 knives 1 golem (elite)

----------

